# Anyone tried putting Pothos plant in aquarium?



## twilight3 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just wondered if anyone else has tried this. I bought a pothos plant and cleaned off the roots. Then put the roots only in the fish tank, all the leaves are out, draped behind the tank. Its been then way for two weeks mow, no adverse effects to the fish or plant. In fact the otocinculus fish like to rest on the roots and the plant is growing new leaves. I know the plant is poisoness but it doesn't seem to harm anyone.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Never tried it, but for the poisonous part. Normally the whole plant is never poisonous, only certain parts. So you should check out what part of the plant is poisonous, if only the leaves aren't I'd say your good.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pothos do not like to have wet feet..before long the roots will start to rot.....that may well start to release toxins that will kill your fish...i would suggest you remove it...
they prefer to have their roots dry out completely between watering..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My mother would root shoots of these in cups of water when they broke off. They do okay for a few months in just water, but you can't submerge them.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I have tried many times in an aquarium I have that is for my Terripan. It is 3/4 water.. I have never had success with it, ever. And I have tried many times. I have been able to break off and sprout it in water and then start a clone of the plant, but never been able to have it lost long at all in an aquarium.


----------

